# M3 Converts Another Non-Believer



## Spinning Blue (Oct 19, 2003)

"I get the questions coming at me all the time, "Well, what do ya think"? The tag line "The Ultimate Driving Experience" works for me here. Moreover, the extraordinary performance of the M3 is at the very core of the legendary reputation of BMW for performance. Mortals can afford it, and they feel like a god behind the wheel. What more can anyone want?"

"Reality Check" by John Grafman, LA Car










:thumbup:


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)




----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

glaws said:


>


:stupid:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

A "God" behind the wheel, ya gotta be kidding....  

Sure its an awesome car, but its only a M3......drive an Aston Martin Vanquish and then you may claim the right to throw the lightening bolt....


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Riuster said:


> A "God" behind the wheel, ya gotta be kidding....
> 
> Sure its an awesome car, but its only a M3......drive an Aston Martin Vanquish and then you may claim the right to throw the lightening bolt....


speaking of lightning.....*ajax backs away from riuster*


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Riuster said:


> A "God" behind the wheel, ya gotta be kidding....
> 
> Sure its an awesome car, but its only a M3......drive an Aston Martin Vanquish and then you may claim the right to throw the lightening bolt....


and the Vanquish costs how much ? "mortals can afford it"


----------



## SMKU (May 29, 2004)

*Vanquish not that Great!!!*

Trust me the Vanquish is not all that. New Aston's are built by Ford Motor Co. and they have made cut backs in many of the components that have always made Astons such amazing automobiles. Many pieces on the interior are similiar to that found in ford mustangs. Yes, it is fast, but the car has gone down hill since the Ford cutbacks. For 200K + go buy yourself a ferarri or have some imagination and buy 645i and add 100K in mods, now thats fun. :yikes:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

SMKU said:


> Trust me the Vanquish is not all that. New Aston's are built by Ford Motor Co. and they have made cut backs in many of the components that have always made Astons such amazing automobiles. Many pieces on the interior are similiar to that found in ford mustangs. Yes, it is fast, but the car has gone down hill since the Ford cutbacks. For 200K + go buy yourself a ferarri or have some imagination and buy 645i and add 100K in mods, now thats fun. :yikes:


what ever it may be...but you missing my point, my point is ....neither is a M3...."feel like a God"...kinda over doing it...no?


----------



## SMKU (May 29, 2004)

*Agreed!!!*

I wouln't say I feel like a god but I definitely feel like a race car driver let loose in the streets of Monaco!!!! The car never ceases to amaze me, I always end up smiling ear to ear when I haul a**. God like is a little bit over the top I would say, but who cares as long as you enjoy your BMW M3. Enjoy!


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

SMKU said:


> Trust me the Vanquish is not all that. New Aston's are built by Ford Motor Co. and they have made cut backs in many of the components that have always made Astons such amazing automobiles. Many pieces on the interior are similiar to that found in ford mustangs. Yes, it is fast, but the car has gone down hill since the Ford cutbacks. For 200K + go buy yourself a ferarri or have some imagination and buy 645i and add 100K in mods, now thats fun. :yikes:


If by "new Astons," you mean "every Aston for the past 16 years," you are correct.

As for complaints about interior quality, your information is more than a bit out of date. The Vanquish, DB9, and the AMV8 all have interiors that are works of freaking art.


----------

